# Anyone fishing Black Lake, NY?



## idruthrbfishin (Jun 4, 2019)

Any reports on BLNY? Headed up there soon for a week, wondered if anyone had any success there so far this spring?


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2019)

Been there once! Have fun! I want to go back one day. Where are you staying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Jun 4, 2019)

Jim said:


> Been there once! Have fun! I want to go back one day. Where are you staying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Butternut Cove. Owner Craig is a great guy and prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2019)

Take lots of pics and report back how it was, please.

Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idruthrbfishin (Aug 8, 2019)

Jim said:


> Take lots of pics and report back how it was, please.
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...



Sorry this took so long Jim, have had a difficult summer this year. We caught some nice ones, but not huge numbers of fish. Beautiful weather and a week away from work.


----------

